# Francia sotto assedio. Attentati a Parigi. Diversi morti.



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

La Francia sotto attacco nella serata di oggi, 13 novembre 2015. Numerosi attentati a Parigi, in varie zone. Colpi di Kalashnikov in un ristorante. Per il momento il bilancio è di almeno trenta morti. Esplosioni anche nei pressi dello Stade De France, dove si stava disputando Francia - Germania. Hollande, che era presente allo stadio, è stato messo al riparo.

60 persone tenute in ostaggio.

Ufficiale: si tratta di attentatori islamici.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

up


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Sembra che ci siano anche delle persone tenute in ostaggio in una sala concerti (Le Bataclan) .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna ammazzarli tutti, per forza


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna ammazzarli tutti, per forza



Mi sa che se si fa così , fanno prima loro ad ammazzare noi...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Il motivo ? Terrorismo ?


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Skytg24 riporta 15 morti e 5 feriti.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Siamo sotto scatto di questi cammellari.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il motivo ? Terrorismo ?



Non ufficiale ancora ma possiamo dire di sì. Solo sti beduini possono fare ste cose.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il motivo ? Terrorismo ?



No , non è piaciuta Francia-Germania..........


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Ma vi immaginate se avessero fatto fatto un attentato all'interno dello stadio?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Ho paura che non sia finita qua


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ho paura che non sia finita qua



già.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

*60 persone tenute in ostaggio.

Ufficiale, si tratta di attentatori terroristi islamici*


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> No , non è piaciuta Francia-Germania..........



valbuena ha organizzato un attentato contro benzema


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Gli attentatori erano islamici e hanno urlato frasi inneggianti ad Allah, lo hanno detto ora a Sky.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gli attentatori erano islamici e hanno urlato frasi inneggianti ad Allah, lo hanno detto ora a Sky.



Non era difficile capirlo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Gli attentatori erano islamici e hanno urlato frasi inneggianti ad Allah, lo hanno detto ora a Sky.



gridavano "Allah è grande"


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *60 persone tenute in ostaggio.
> 
> Ufficiale, si tratta di attentatori terroristi islamici*



Vorranno far liberare qualche terrorista in galera in cambio dei 60 ?


----------



## Kazarian88 (13 Novembre 2015)

Che schifezza


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Secondo la polizia francese almeno 26 morti


----------



## Liuke (13 Novembre 2015)

Sky ha appena detto almeno 26 morti


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Novembre 2015)

Uccidono in nome di Dio... questi pecorai sono sempre fermi al medioevo. Ma li piallassero tutti


----------



## Hellscream (13 Novembre 2015)

Morti saliti ad almeno 30 persone


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Novembre 2015)

Almeno 30 morti per France press


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

*Almeno 30 morti*


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Questo è il risultato del buonismo e della tolleranza.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Che roba.. Tifosi che non escono dallo stadio.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Questo purtroppo si appresta ad essere l '11 Settembre dei francesi .


----------



## Liuke (13 Novembre 2015)

"Gli assalitori sono in strada. Tornate a casa" mamma mia...


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Attenzione alla tantissima gente all'interno dello stadio. Attenzione....

I beduini sono ancora in giro.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Novembre 2015)

Da quando gli hanno toccato Maometto con le vignette, questi qua stanno colpendo la Francia in continuazione... incredibile


----------



## smallball (13 Novembre 2015)

sconvolgente..e meno male che non e' successo nulla all'interno dello stadio


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *60 persone tenute in ostaggio.
> 
> Ufficiale, si tratta di attentatori terroristi islamici*



Ok, adesso comincio ad avere una paura boia.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

C'è un uomo col kalashnikov che gira a piede libero..


----------



## Tobi (13 Novembre 2015)

ma perchè fanno questo? perchè?????


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> sconvolgente..e meno male che non e' successo nulla all'interno dello stadio



Per quello che ne sappiamo ora , e la cosa mi stupisce un pò.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Terrorizzante e desolante vedere le immagine live


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Sono almeno 40 i morti


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Sono almeno 40 i morti



Gente terrorizzata allo stadio !!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Almeno 40 morti vicino allo stadio


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Almeno 40 morti vicino allo stadio



Il Tg3 parla di 40 nello stadio.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

*I beduini celebrano i morti di Parigi su Twitter*


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Questi imbecilli stanno lanciando l'hashtag #parigiinfiamme ..


----------



## smallball (13 Novembre 2015)

sara' una lunga notte


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma perchè fanno questo? perchè?????



Per l 'impegno militare francese contro l 'isis in siria e medio oriente.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Per l 'impegno militare francese contro l 'isis in siria e medio oriente.



Tutti parcheggi.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Novembre 2015)

sui rai1 parlano di 60 morti, 40 solo in zona stadio. 

boh, non se ne può più di sta gente, continuiamo ad accogliere a braccia aperte sta feccia.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo in questo caso, c'è solo una soluzione rimasta, mandare l'esercito nei quartieri e subborghi abitati dai pazzi con certe ideologie del genere e controllare casa per casa uno per uno. 
Si sarà alla "nazismo" ma è l'unica soluzione..

Versailles e Parigi sono invasi da questa gentaglia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Novembre 2015)

Non se ne puó piú...solo qualche giorno fa hanno buttato giú un aereo usso, ora questo massacro...miraccomando, vediamo se i geni fermano un altra volta Putin eh


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *I beduini celebrano i morti di Parigi su Twitter*



Senza parole. Non meritano di essere considerati esseri umani, sono la peggio feccia del pianeta


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

La soluzione è una: autocompattatore. Inserisci fondamentalisti islamici e tiri fuori mangime per maiali.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna rispondere al fuoco con ancora più fuoco.

Ci stanno invadendo e facendo ciò che gli pare, la soluzione è puntare dei lanciamissili verso il mare e appena provano ad avvicinarsi sparare una quantità verogognosa di polvere da sparo e farli esplodere come petardi. Non se ne può più. E se qualcuno si dovesse lamentare degli "innocenti", cosa sono i 40 (per ora) di stasera?


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

L'esplosione durante Francia - Germania


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2015)

Ah questo punto l'Euro 2016 è da annullare o faro in Alaska. Non immagino cosa potrebbe succedere in una manifestazione del genere nel paese preferito dei pazzoiodi


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna rispondere al fuoco con ancora più fuoco.
> 
> Ci stanno invadendo e facendo ciò che gli pare, la soluzione è puntare dei lanciamissili verso il mare e appena provano ad avvicinarsi sparare una quantità verogognosa di polvere da sparo e farli esplodere come petardi. Non se ne può più. E se qualcuno si dovesse lamentare degli "innocenti", cosa sono i 40 (per ora) di stasera?



Hanno fatto casini per uno sgambetto..non oso immaginare la mitragliatrice puntata contro i balconi


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Pare ci sia stato un nuovo attacco a Parigi, a Les Halles


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2015)

60 morti e 100 ostaggi secondo la Rai. 

E' giunta l'ora di fare qualcosa di concreto contro questi terroristi, e' la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Vorrei sommessamente far presente a qualche testa calda che non tutti i musulmani e gli arabi, per fortuna , sono integralisti assetati di sangue.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Novembre 2015)

Non è che siccome grido "viva Allah" allora sono sicuro che siano musulmani. Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna rispondere al fuoco con ancora più fuoco.
> 
> Ci stanno invadendo e facendo ciò che gli pare, la soluzione è puntare dei lanciamissili verso il mare e appena provano ad avvicinarsi sparare una quantità verogognosa di polvere da sparo e farli esplodere come petardi. Non se ne può più. E se qualcuno si dovesse lamentare degli "innocenti", cosa sono i 40 (per ora) di stasera?



Io sono d accordo con te ma facendo in quel modo sai cosa scatenaresti?? bisogna pensare anche alle conseguenze


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2015)

Nuova sparatoria al Bataclan, dove ci sono i 100 ostaggi


----------



## Snake (13 Novembre 2015)

questo segna il punto di non ritorno. Bisogna fare qualcosa


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> 60 morti e 100 ostaggi secondo la Rai.
> 
> E' giunta l'ora di fare qualcosa di concreto contro questi terroristi, e' la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso



...inutile fare giri di parole. Occorre solo distruggere ogni cosa.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

*Sparatoria in corso in centro a Parigi*


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> questo segna il punto di non ritorno. Bisogna fare qualcosa



Anche secondo me è così. Domani mattina mi aspetto qualcosa di pesante.


----------



## 13-33 (13 Novembre 2015)

Che ***** ragazzi...


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2015)

l ansa parla di 60 morti...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sparatoria in corso in centro a Parigi*



Ci sono state 6 sparatorie, ognuna in un punto diverso della citta' e si sono verificate 3 esplosioni


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Stiamo assistendo a qualcosa che rimarrà nei libri di storia, purtroppo.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che in Francia non sanno fronteggiare questa emergenza?

Ma santo dio, perchè non mettono in campo l'esercito?


----------



## 13-33 (13 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> l ansa parla di 60 morti...


Purtroppo penso che ce ne sarà molto di più !!!!


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in Francia non sanno fronteggiare questa emergenza?
> 
> Ma santo dio, perchè non mettono in campo l'esercito?



Secondo te se i terroristi facessero una cosa qui da noi , noi riusciremmo a fare di meglio per fronteggiarli ?

ringraziamo iddio che è successo in francia e non qui .


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me è così. Domani mattina mi aspetto qualcosa di pesante.



Ma cosa vuoi fare onestamente? Questi non sono un esercito che puoi vedere e combattere.. questa gente è ovunque ed è invesibile. Possono far saltare in aria uno stadio, una metropolitana, centro commerciale, palazzo ecc ecc. impossibile controllare ogni cosa..
Una guerra che non puoi vincere
L'unica cosa che si può fare sono i rastrellamenti nelle zone popolate da islamici o gente con certe idee. Polizia ed esercito che perquisiscono ogni casa. Il tutto senza il permesso di un giudice. Lo so è roba da brividi ma sinceramente cosa si può fare davanti a questo nemico?? Nulla


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Secondo te se i terroristi facessero una cosa qui da noi , noi riusciremmo a fare di meglio per fronteggiarli ?
> 
> ringraziamo iddio che è successo in francia e non qui .



.


----------



## Tobi (13 Novembre 2015)

in quanti hanno agito? mi riferisco agli assalitori


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che in Francia non sanno fronteggiare questa emergenza?
> 
> Ma santo dio, perchè non mettono in campo l'esercito?



Secondo me non se l'aspettavano proprio un altro attacco, pensavano fosse finita lì l'ultima volta.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

soprattutto a questi non frega un ca..o di morire e contro gente così non puoi vincere usando solo le armi


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi fare onestamente? *Questi non sono un esercito che puoi vedere e combattere*.. questa gente è ovunque ed è invesibile. Possono far saltare in aria uno stadio, una metropolitana, centro commerciale, palazzo ecc ecc. impossibile controllare ogni cosa..
> Una guerra che non puoi vincere
> L'unica cosa che si può fare sono i rastrellamenti nelle zone popolate da islamici o gente con certe idee. Polizia ed esercito che perquisiscono ogni casa. Il tutto senza il permesso di un giudice. Lo so è roba da brividi ma sinceramente cosa si può fare davanti a questo nemico?? Nulla



E' vero, è una "guerra" invisibile. Però onestamente uno Stato che si fa rigirare in una notte si gira dall'altra parte senza reagire ?


----------



## Tobi (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> soprattutto a questi non frega un ca..o di morire e contro gente così non puoi vincere usando solo le armi



per loro morire cosi è una vittoria


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Novembre 2015)

Viva la globalizzazione, dobbiamo importare cultura!!!


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per loro morire cosi è una vittoria



appunto, alla fine se li ammazzi gli fai pure un favore !


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> in quanti hanno agito? mi riferisco agli assalitori



7 assalitori...
Forse 2 son gia morti


----------



## Blu71 (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non se l'aspettavano proprio un altro attacco, pensavano fosse finita lì l'ultima volta.



..secondo me, invece, la Francia (e non solo) ne ha già sventati, senza che si sapesse, più di uno...


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' vero, è una "guerra" invisibile. Però onestamente uno Stato che si fa rigirare in una notte si gira dall'altra parte senza reagire ?



Ma il problema cosa si può fare?? Non esiste modo per fronteggiare o prevedere questi attacchi.. qualsiasi può andare in un supermercato e farsi saltare in aria.

Il paradosso è che con Bin Laden, almeno c'èra una organizzazione che si poteva prevedere, qua no.. ognuno agisce per conto suo. Non c'è un leader dall'alto. Chiunque può farsi la mina andare allo stadio e saluti


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Ora sta facendo un intervento Obama


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2015)

Obama bla bla bla


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ora sta facendo un intervento Obama



Qua mi sa che invaderanno la Siria ed il medio oriente con truppe di terra per combattere l'Isis sul campo, modello Iraq 2003 ....


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Secondo te se i terroristi facessero una cosa qui da noi , noi riusciremmo a fare di meglio per fronteggiarli ?
> 
> ringraziamo iddio che è successo in francia e non qui .



se fosse successo qua..beh lasciamo perdere non ci voglio manco pensare


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma il problema cosa si può fare?? Non esiste modo per fronteggiare o prevedere questi attacchi.. qualsiasi può andare in un supermercato e farsi saltare in aria.
> 
> Il paradosso è che con Bin Laden, almeno c'èra una organizzazione che si poteva prevedere, qua no.. ognuno agisce per conto suo. Non c'è un leader dall'alto. Chiunque può farsi la mina andare allo stadio e saluti



Anche questo è vero.

Secondo me visto che la Francia in campo internazionale ha comunque un peso imho cercherà di creare un contingente non dico per fare guerra ma almeno per occupare militarmente le zone islamiche, almeno per qualche mese.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (13 Novembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche questo è vero.
> 
> Secondo me visto che la Francia in campo internazionale ha comunque un peso imho cercherà di creare un contingente non dico per fare guerra ma almeno per occupare militarmente le zone islamiche, almeno per qualche mese.



Loro ,gli americani e gli inglesi .


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> 7 assalitori...
> Forse 2 son gia morti



Per me sono di più


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Loro ,gli americani e gli inglesi .



E a ruota tutte le "potenze" occidentali (più o meno interessate).


----------



## Doctore (13 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Per me sono di più



sicuramente.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Novembre 2015)

Hollande ha dichiarato lo stato d'emergenza e la chiusura delle frontiere


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sicuramente.



Già. Qui non c'è un attacco a sorpresa, come quello di gennaio a Charlie Hebdo, ma una vera e propria strage pianificata.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già. Qui non c'è un attacco a sorpresa, come quello di gennaio a Charlie Hebdo, ma una vera e propria strage pianificata.



certo che è stato tutto pianificato, anche intervenire attorno allo stadio proprio durante una partita come francia germania in cui si sapeva che c'era più o meno lo stadio pieno, era ovviamente tutto organizzato e chissà che non è ancora finita qui, ancora la gente è la dentro e non può uscire..


----------



## 13-33 (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hollande ha dichiarato lo stato d'emergenza e la chiusura delle frontiere


Da domani circolare ha Parigi diventerà quasi impossibile...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi fare onestamente? Questi non sono un esercito che puoi vedere e combattere.. questa gente è ovunque ed è invesibile. Possono far saltare in aria uno stadio, una metropolitana, centro commerciale, palazzo ecc ecc. impossibile controllare ogni cosa..
> Una guerra che non puoi vincere
> L'unica cosa che si può fare sono i rastrellamenti nelle zone popolate da islamici o gente con certe idee. Polizia ed esercito che perquisiscono ogni casa. Il tutto senza il permesso di un giudice. Lo so è roba da brividi ma sinceramente cosa si può fare davanti a questo nemico?? Nulla



Quello che si può fare è occupare militarmente tutte le zone calde (Libia, Siria etc..), distruggerli li, prima che arrivino qua. Installare un regime di polizia nei luoghi occupati e successivamente far si che nasca un governo filo-occidentale. Un ritorno ad un sistema coloniale? Forse, ma ormai è necessario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

intanto al bataclan si dice che stiano uccidendo a uno a uno tutti gli ostaggi, ancora devono verificare la notizia..


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> certo che è stato tutto pianificato, anche intervenire attorno allo stadio proprio durante una partita come francia germania in cui si sapeva che c'era più o meno lo stadio pieno, era ovviamente tutto organizzato e chissà che non è ancora finita qui, ancora la gente è la dentro e non può uscire..



Siamo arrivati al punto che bisogna avere telecamere di vigilanza anche mentre si va in bagno.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati al punto che bisogna avere telecamere di vigilanza anche mentre si va in bagno.



purtroppo si, una sorta di grande fratello dove tutto viene controllato e tutti sono controllati


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

ragazzi rendiamoci conto che ci sono 60000 persone chiuse dentro lo stadio, non oso immaginare cosa potrebbe succedere


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello che si può fare è occupare militarmente tutte le zone calde (Libia, Siria etc..), distruggerli li, prima che arrivino qua. Installare un regime di polizia nei luoghi occupati e successivamente far si che nasca un governo filo-occidentale. Un ritorno ad un sistema coloniale? Forse, ma ormai è necessario.



Le opzioni sono due, o questa oppure ricacciare tutti quelli di origine araba nei loro Paesi e non farli più avvicinare all'Europa per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2015)

La società multiculturale


----------



## Arrigo4ever (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> purtroppo si, una sorta di grande fratello dove tutto viene controllato e tutti sono controllati



Forse c'è qualcuno che ha per scopo finale proprio quello, oltre al fatto di avere qualche altra guerra da fare in giro per il mondo, con tutto ciò che comporta come spese militari ,giacimenti di petrolio ,ecc ,ecc .


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

Una delle esplosioni è stato un attacco kamikaze, riporta La7


----------



## Arrigo4ever (14 Novembre 2015)

L'esplosione allo stadio sembra che sia stata fatta da un kamikaze...


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Una delle esplosioni è stato un attacco kamikaze, riporta La7



ma come fa a entrare un kamikaze dentro uno stadio senza un minimo di controlli?


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma come fa a entrare un kamikaze dentro uno stadio senza un minimo di controlli?



Non era dentro lo stadio.


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2015)

Torno a casa, accendo la tv e...mio Dio...arrivati a questo punto credo che quel che dica [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sia l'unica soluzione per combattere questi dannatissimi beduini. Oltre a questo immediata occupazione militare di Siria, Libia e tutti i territori critici. È brutto da dire, ma in certi paesi la fine del colonialismo ha fatto danni immani.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

La Francia non chiudeva le frontiere dalla II guerra mondiale


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma come fa a entrare un kamikaze dentro uno stadio senza un minimo di controlli?



è stata al di fuori dello stadio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io sono d accordo con te ma facendo in quel modo sai cosa scatenaresti?? bisogna pensare anche alle conseguenze



Meglio 1000 morti loro, che 1 nostro.

Non mi interessa se per cercare di neutralizzare una cellula bombardi un asilo, bisogna per forza devastarli e aprirli come una mela già da questa notte.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Novembre 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quello che si può fare è occupare militarmente tutte le zone calde (Libia, Siria etc..), distruggerli li, prima che arrivino qua. Installare un regime di polizia nei luoghi occupati e successivamente far si che nasca un governo filo-occidentale. Un ritorno ad un sistema coloniale? Forse, ma ormai è necessario.



Sono d'accordo sull'invasione della Siria. Il problema è la Russia. C'è bisogno che Alleati e Russia si dividano la Siria in due come con la Germania dopo la guerra. In questo modo,forse Putin, non farebbe storie.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> intanto al bataclan si dice che stiano uccidendo a uno a uno tutti gli ostaggi, ancora devono verificare la notizia..



E' una cosa che purtroppo sta trovando riscontro.. Dio santo..


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Meglio 1000 morti loro, che 1 nostro.
> 
> Non mi interessa se per cercare di neutralizzare una cellula bombardi un asilo, bisogna per forza devastarli e aprirli come una mela già da questa notte.



praticamente vuoi la guerra vera e propria


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Novembre 2015)

se aspettano ancora un po' gli ostaggi moriranno tutti comunque... va beh ogni commento è superfluo davanti ad azioni del genere... mi limito a pregare per questa gente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> praticamente vuoi la guerra vera e propria



Non c'è altra soluzione. Ormai è palese


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> E' una cosa che purtroppo sta trovando riscontro.. Dio santo..



assurdo..e pensa cosa può succedere alo stadio con 60 mila persone ancora dentro, mamma mia


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non c'è altra soluzione. Ormai è palese



infatti..o questo o ce la pigliamo nel deretano sempre noi


----------



## Snake (14 Novembre 2015)

la CNN dice che stanno ammazzando uno ad uno tutti gli ostaggi


----------



## Hellscream (14 Novembre 2015)

Allo stadio comunque pare che stanno facendo uscire la gente


----------



## ralf (14 Novembre 2015)

Oriana Fallaci aveva ragione


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> assurdo..e pensa cosa può succedere alo stadio con 60 mila persone ancora dentro, mamma mia



Dentro lo stadio, considerando che c'era Hollande, ci sarà abbastanza sicurezza. Il tempo che uno prova a cacciare fuori un'arma che già l'avranno riempito di buchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> praticamente vuoi la guerra vera e propria



Non c'è altra soluzione. Non puoi trovare una soluzione diplomatica con chi ti sta già facendo guerra.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

addirittura 2 attentati suicidi e una bomba allo stadio fonte la 7


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> addirittura 2 attentati suicidi e una bomba allo stadio fonte la 7



tra l'altro ho letto adesso che l'albergo dove alloggiava la nazionale tedesca prima della partita è stato evacuato per la presenza di un ordigno


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Blitz al Bataclan


----------



## bmb (14 Novembre 2015)

Sono anni e anni che sogno notte e giorno distese di parcheggi nel medio oriente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2015)

Bisogna ammazzarli tutti,non c'è altra soluzione.
Altrimenti fanno prima loro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bisogna ammazzarli tutti,non c'è altra soluzione.
> Altrimenti fanno prima loro.



Il problema è che appena vedono un bambino steso sulla spiaggia subito tutti i baciabanchi perbenisti si ricredono e iniziano ad apirire i confini.


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2015)

ma mentre questi uccidono gli ostaggi, la polizia perchè non fa irruzione? almeno qualcuno sopravviverà a questo massacro


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Novembre 2015)

Pensate a quei poveri ostaggi, che si vedranno portar via la vita da esseri inutili e lobotomizzati, quanto odierei morire così

Tutto ciò non ha senso, chiudere le frontiere, abbattere le moschee, identificare ogni islamico presente in tutte le nazioni, prenderlo e portarlo in un "campo" sotto osservazione, radere ogni cosa al suolo nel medio oriente, eliminare loro per eliminare l'ideologia

Basta religioni di m*, basta finti moralismi, sono anni che si combattono guerre e succedono stragi per questi sudici animali sottosviluppati


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma mentre questi uccidono gli ostaggi, la polizia perchè non fa irruzione? almeno qualcuno sopravviverà a questo massacro



io questo non capisco, ma che aspettano che fanno piazza pulita??


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che appena vedono un bambino steso sulla spiaggia subito tutti i baciabanchi perbenisti si ricredono e iniziano ad apirire i confini.



Tranquillo,tempo un paio di settimane e anche tutto questo finirà del dimenticatoio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tranquillo,tempo un paio di settimane e anche tutto questo finirà del dimenticatoio.



Al prossimo barcone del menga pieno di disgraziati/possibili terroristi


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ma mentre questi uccidono gli ostaggi, la polizia perchè non fa irruzione? almeno qualcuno sopravviverà a questo massacro





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io questo non capisco, ma che aspettano che fanno piazza pulita??



Sembra si siano attivati.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Assalto terminato 2 terroristi uccisi.


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2015)

*E' terminato il blitz della polizia francese al Bataclan. Due terroristi sono stati uccisi.*


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *E' terminato il blitz della polizia francese al Bataclan. Due terroristi sono stati uccisi.*



2 piu quell'altro terrorista fermato all'inizio di questa vicenda quindi 3 su 7?


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

Mi ripeto: da domani rappresaglie. Autocompattatori nel centro di Parigi: entrano fondamentalisti islamici ed esce mangime per maiali. Il tutto, al grido di “Allah è una melma”.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Novembre 2015)

Scommetto la casa che verrà fuori che i criminali sono francesi di nascita, come quelli di CH. Cittadini come gli altri solo perché nati in terra di Francia e riconosciuti da una gazzetta ufficiale. Eh ma lo Ius soli, l'integrazione, la società multiculturale. Ecco i risultati. Chiudere le frontiere, subito. E al diavolo lo Ius soli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: da domani rappresaglie: autocompattatori nel centro di Parigi: entrano fondamentalisti islamici ed esce mangime per maiali. Il tutto, al grido di “Allah è una melma”.



sarebbe il minimo


----------



## Snake (14 Novembre 2015)

140 persone morte tra bataclan e stadio, una carneficina...


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> 140 persone morte tra bataclan e stadio, una carneficina...



100 solo al bataclan secondo france press


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

*Cento morti al teatro Bataclan.

Ora i morti salgono a 160 minimo*


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2015)

*Intanto su Twitter pare arrivino nuove minacce rivolte ad altre città da parte di account riconducibili all'Isis. "Ora tocca a Londra, Washington e Roma" sarebbe il messaggio.*


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cento morti al teatro Bataclan.
> 
> Ora i morti salgono a 160 minimo*



Adesso anche l'Europa ha il suo 11 settembre...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Intanto su Twitter pare arrivino nuove minacce rivolte ad altre città da parte di account riconducibili all'Isis. "Ora tocca a Londra, Washington e Roma" sarebbe il messaggio.*



Noi siamo in una botte di ferro con Alfano a dirigere tutto


----------



## juventino (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Noi siamo in una botte di ferro con Alfano a dirigere tutto



E adesso comincia pure il giubileo


----------



## Atletico Maniero (14 Novembre 2015)

Io credo che questa volta ci saranno conseguenze senza precedenti. Questo attacco è stato talmente clamoroso che la Francia e l'Occidente dovranno prendere misure severissime. Io credo che questo sia il punto di svolta. Poi potrei sbagliarmi e l'inerzia dell'Occidente potrebbe stupirmi ancora una volta, ma questa volta è stato davvero troppo scioccante. Inoltre la Francia ne esce distrutta anche a livello di immagine: 10 mesi dopo subiscono un altro attentato a Parigi e più devastante del precedente. Per uno Stato è una sconfitta immane.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

*Duecento morti al teatro Bataclan. Cifra ufficiosa.*


----------



## Marco23 (14 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bisogna ammazzarli tutti,non c'è altra soluzione.
> Altrimenti fanno prima loro.



Tutti i mussulmani? Arabi, Albanesi,turchi, bosniaci , ceceni? comunque vediamo di chiudere ste maledettissime frontiere


----------



## Torros (14 Novembre 2015)

R.I.P per il mondo..


----------



## cris (14 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Tutti i mussulmani? Arabi, Albanesi,turchi, bosniaci , ceceni? comunque vediamo di chiudere ste maledettissime frontiere



immagino intendesse i terroristi.


----------



## cris (14 Novembre 2015)

direi che ora bisogna realmente occuparsi di questi squilibrati, metterli in sacchi per cadaveri.
credo ci sia da aspettarsi una reazione molto forte verso l'estremismo islamico.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Novembre 2015)

Raga....su CBS hanno detto che nel teatro hanno usato le bombe a mano. Una carneficina, le parole di un poliziotto. Sempre secondo CBS.

Infami.


----------



## cris (14 Novembre 2015)

animali... arretrati culturalmente, medievali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2015)

Punto primo: non identifichiamo i terroristi con gli islamici, non è che tutto l'islamismo è una cellula terroristica, farci odiare l'Islam è il fumo negli occhi per permettere ai terroristi di farla franca, quindi come li stani? Non ho idea, non sono nei servizi segreti ma l'Europa cerchi, stavolta, di contrattaccare seriamente e non lasciarsi trascinare per inerzia come l'ultima volta.
Punto secondo: per ora la misura più efficace è dichiarare lo stato di emergenza in tutta l'Europa e chiudere le frontiere in tutta l'Europa, ovviamente noi non faremo niente di tutto questo e il Giubileo sarà un nuovo massacro, mi raccomando Angelino, facciamo morire anche noi qualche centinaio di persone, eh.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (14 Novembre 2015)

Il titolo di libero


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Novembre 2015)

Non possiamo temere di ricevere attacchi da qualche migliaio di folli islamici. Bisogna farla finita. Vanno rasi al suolo, sterminati, spazzati via. Ci vorrebbe davvero poco. Non stiamo parlando di una potenza mondiale. Con questi è impossibile il dialogo e al sangue bisogna rispondere con più sangue. Non c'è via d'uscita.

Sanno benissimo dove si trovano, sanno le città che sono sotto assedio: si alzassero gli aerei e calassero le bombe.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Novembre 2015)

Non faranno niente neppure stavolta. Aspetteranno che colpiscano ancora qualche altra città europea per poi allearsi tutti assieme e andarsi a prendere il petrolio


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Novembre 2015)

Che questi uccidano solo in nome del loro Dio è la solita favoletta che vogliono farci credere.
La Francia ha da sempre un mare di interessi economici in medio oriente, con politiche spesso interventiste. Non si diversificano molto dagli americani. Sono palesemente colonizzatori e di fatto vanno a ficcare il naso ovunque. Negli anni si sono tirati dietro le ire di Siriani, Libanesi, Libici, Iraniani e compagnia bella. Stanno sulle palle a tutti. E non solo per le vignette. 

Con questo non giustifico assolutamente queste barbarie. Sono una roba immonda, incivile, lo specchio del degrado dell'umanità nel ventunesimo secolo. Ma ho paura che leggerò o sentirò, ovunque, la solita ondata di falso buonismo o di contro, rabbia delirante e ragionamenti poco ponderati.

Ma per me sarebbe il caso, per quanto riguarda la nostra di situazione, di innalzare i controlli sul nostro territorio, evitare di far entrare cani e porci e far rispettare le nostre leggi e la nostra cultura. Non andare con i militari in quei paesi. Che se ne stiano laggiù a spararsi tra di loro. A noi non ci deve più importare..


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Novembre 2015)

Un testimone al teatro ha detto che uno dei terroristi aveva i tratti bianchi.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (14 Novembre 2015)

Capisco l'emotività del momento , ma a livello di pensiero sono ad anni luce da tutti voi.Ancora non si vuol capire che il reagire ad un estremismo con un altro estremismo fa solo peggiorare e di parecchio la situazione.E non lo dico io ma una cosa chiamata Storia.Credete di poter combattere una guerra contro questi fanatici invadendo pezzi di pianeta a destra e a manca , ma questo modo di combattere le guerre ormai è vecchio,illusorio, oggi ormai si deve parlare di guerriglie urbane , altro che invadere Siria , Libia, ecc. Ricordo i proclami di quel cogli.ne di Bush junior quando invase l' iraq e Afghanistan nel 2003 per combattere il terrorismo di Alqaida , risultato ? quello che è successo ieri sera (e in più i due paesi sopracitati sono ancora ridotti ai minimi termini).
Siete tutta gente accecata dall' odio , in realtà causato appositamente da chissacchì ,probabilmente da gente che di Allah poi non gliene fotte nulla e che usa questi minorati mentali per i suoi scopi occulti.Ma questo chissacchì userà il vostro odio per fottervi e continuare a fot..re il mondo intero, come per lo meno sta facendo dall' 11 settembre 2001 . Oggi gli integralisti islamici, domani sarà qualcun altro , e intanto qualcuno usa queste situazioni per farsi i suoi begli affari .Radete , radete tutto al suolo ! Anche i molti musulmani che con 'sti assassini non c'entrano nulla, ma un giorno ,entrando in questo meccanismo, a esser rasi al suolo toccherà a noi, ricordatevelo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Aspetto con i pop con i buonisti in TV stamattina, con i loro bellissimi slogan di pace, amore e integrazione

L'importante è mettere il bavaglio a tutti quelli che si oppongono all'immigrazione incontrollata e dicono di intervenire

Ma ormai la gente ha capito, e spero che NON debba succedere anche in Italia per aprire gli occhi di certi soggetti che ancora tollerano tutto questo


----------



## Djici (14 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Capisco l'emotività del momento , ma a livello di pensiero sono ad anni luce da tutti voi.Ancora non si vuol capire che il reagire ad un estremismo con un altro estremismo fa solo peggiorare e di parecchio la situazione.E non lo dico io ma una cosa chiamata Storia.Credete di poter combattere una guerra contro questi fanatici invadendo pezzi di pianeta a destra e a manca , ma questo modo di combattere le guerre ormai è vecchio,illusorio, oggi ormai si deve parlare di guerriglie urbane , altro che invadere Siria , Libia, ecc. Ricordo i proclami di quel cogli.ne di Bush junior quando invase l' iraq e Afghanistan nel 2003 per combattere il terrorismo di Alqaida , risultato ? quello che è successo ieri sera (e in più i due paesi sopracitati sono ancora ridotti ai minimi termini).
> Siete tutta gente accecata dall' odio , in realtà causato appositamente da chissacchì ,probabilmente da gente che di Allah poi non gliene fotte nulla e che usa questi minorati mentali per i suoi scopi occulti.Ma questo chissacchì userà il vostro odio per fottervi e continuare a fot..re il mondo intero, come per lo meno sta facendo dall' 11 settembre 2001 . Oggi gli integralisti islamici, domani sarà qualcun altro , e intanto qualcuno usa queste situazioni per farsi i suoi begli affari .Radete , radete tutto al suolo ! Anche i molti musulmani che con 'sti assassini non c'entrano nulla, ma un giorno entrando in questo meccanismo, a esser rasi al suolo toccherà a noi, ricordatevelo.



Non dico che hai torto.
Ma quale sarebbe la soluzione ?

Io non ne vedo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (14 Novembre 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che hai torto.
> Ma quale sarebbe la soluzione ?
> 
> Io non ne vedo.



Non ce l'ho la soluzione .
Ma credo, o spero ,di aver capito quali sono gli errori da evitare.
Errori nei quali stanno cadendo il 90% delle persone,almeno in questo forum ( ma non credo che "fuori" sia diverso).

 Se fai le cose sempre nello stesso modo , avrai sempre lo stesso risultato. 

Cominciamo a non fare i soliti errori .


----------



## Milo (14 Novembre 2015)

Cioè, questi attaccano per la seconda volta l'Europa, fanno una carneficina spietata su povere persone innocenti e sostengono che non è finita qua minacciando che ora tocca a Roma Londra e Washington... Ed è giusto non reagire??? Mi spiace ma io in questi casi divento cattivo, grandi parcheggi e mc donald a gogo. Rischiano persone innocenti? Perché tutte quelle morti a causa loro cos'erano???

Aspettare che muoio altri europei prima di fare qualcosa è pura pazzia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Leggere le porcherie di parassiti come chaouki o di qualsiasi pdiota su facebook va venire il voltastomaco

Falsi


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Novembre 2015)

Al Bataclan suonavano gli "Eagles of Death Metal" un altra band del cantante degli "Queen of Stone Age" avevano fatto Sold Out ragazzi. C'erano 1500 persone. Che schifo. 

Non si puo' piu' andare avanti cosi. 

"La religione se portata all'eccesso distrugge paesi e persone" Cit. L'invasione degli Omini verdi - Nel nome di chi?


Appunto....Nel nome di chi? 

Ma vaffa.


----------



## Milo (14 Novembre 2015)

Ma poi mi sorge una piccola domanda.... L'ONU DOVE CASPITA È?!?!?? COSA CAVOLO STA FACENDO?!?!?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma poi mi sorge una piccola domanda.... L'ONU DOVE CASPITA È?!?!?? COSA CAVOLO STA FACENDO?!?!?



Aiuta i migranti a entrare in Europa


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma poi mi sorge una piccola domanda.... L'ONU DOVE CASPITA È?!?!?? COSA CAVOLO STA FACENDO?!?!?



Ci sta scavando la fossa.


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Cioè, questi attaccano per la seconda volta l'Europa, fanno una carneficina spietata su povere persone innocenti e sostengono che non è finita qua minacciando che ora tocca a Roma Londra e Washington... Ed è giusto non reagire??? Mi spiace ma io in questi casi divento cattivo, grandi parcheggi e mc donald a gogo. Rischiano persone innocenti? Perché tutte quelle morti a causa loro cos'erano???
> 
> Aspettare che muoio altri europei prima di fare qualcosa è pura pazzia.



Se reagire vuol dire spianare città intere diventando peggio degli integralisti meglio fermarsi un attimo a riflettere. 
Certo che bisogna reagire. Ma reagire all'interno del nostro territorio. A me non me ne frega nulla che si vada nei paesi arabi a sparare bombe a raffica per poi trovarmi una bomba sotto casa. Il terrorismo non muore mai, è un sistema a più testa. Tagliata una, ne spunta un altra.

Inutile essere fanatici su tutto. Guerrafondai per definizione. Non emuliamo almeno noi come popolo gli ectoplasmi politici ignoranti come Salvini, Gasparri o Allemanno che non hanno perso tempo per far dichiarazioni di guerra sui social. Sono queste cose che ci fanno trovare i fucili puntati in faccia.
Basterebbe essere una società civile dove la gente che entra nel nostro paese sia controllata a dovere e non come avviene adesso dove si fanno entrare tutti, senza controlli adeguati e con la mafia (politica) che ci guadagna alle spalle.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Novembre 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Che questi uccidano solo in nome del loro Dio è la solita favoletta che vogliono farci credere.
> La Francia ha da sempre un mare di interessi economici in medio oriente, con politiche spesso interventiste. Non si diversificano molto dagli americani. Sono palesemente colonizzatori e di fatto vanno a ficcare il naso ovunque. Negli anni si sono tirati dietro le ire di Siriani, Libanesi, Libici, Iraniani e compagnia bella. Stanno sulle palle a tutti. E non solo per le vignette.
> 
> Con questo non giustifico assolutamente queste barbarie. Sono una roba immonda, incivile, lo specchio del degrado dell'umanità nel ventunesimo secolo. Ma ho paura che leggerò o sentirò, ovunque, la solita ondata di falso buonismo o di contro, rabbia delirante e ragionamenti poco ponderati.
> ...



D'accordo con te


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Novembre 2015)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Tutti i mussulmani? Arabi, Albanesi,turchi, bosniaci , ceceni? comunque vediamo di chiudere ste maledettissime frontiere



Tutti i fondamentalisti di questo tipo.
Conosco personalmente musulmani che non ferirebbero una mosca.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Che questi uccidano solo in nome del loro Dio è la solita favoletta che vogliono farci credere.
> La Francia ha da sempre un mare di interessi economici in medio oriente, con politiche spesso interventiste. Non si diversificano molto dagli americani. Sono palesemente colonizzatori e di fatto vanno a ficcare il naso ovunque. Negli anni si sono tirati dietro le ire di Siriani, Libanesi, Libici, Iraniani e compagnia bella. Stanno sulle palle a tutti. E non solo per le vignette.
> 
> Con questo non giustifico assolutamente queste barbarie. Sono una roba immonda, incivile, lo specchio del degrado dell'umanità nel ventunesimo secolo. Ma ho paura che leggerò o sentirò, ovunque, la solita ondata di falso buonismo o di contro, rabbia delirante e ragionamenti poco ponderati.
> ...



Dove pensiamo di andare se su millanta post quelli intelligenti come il tuo si contano sulle dita di una mano...

e comunque tutto va fatto risalire all'occidente, che da una parte va a casa loro a inventarsi guerre di liberazione per controllare il greggio imponendo governi fantocci e sanguinari, dall'altra parte fà entrare in europa disperati per avere manodopera a basso costo da sfruttare.

Tra l'altro è vero che attualmente il mondo mussulmano è indietro di 500 anni sulla storia, ma noi abbiamo fatto di tutto perchè questo accadesse, come si dice, chi semina grandine raccoglie tempesta.

NB Massima solidarietà per le vittime, ci rendiamo conto gente normalissima che andava a uno stadio o a un concerto, potrebbe capitare ad ognuno di noi o a un nostro familiare, ma ripeto la colpa è dei poteri forti che governano il mondo, in un certo senso anche questi integralisti sono degli sfigati, destinati a fare vite e morti meschine.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2015)

.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2015)

Invece di scrivere queste idiozie, perché non ti chiedi chi vende le armi all'ISIS, e chi da sempre ha interessa a destabilizzare quei paesi?

chi fa ragionamenti così sciocchi è tale e quale ai fondamentalisti islamici, ha solo avuto la fortuna di nascere in occidente.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Messaggio ISIS: la Francia non vivrà in pace finché continueranno i bombardamenti


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Novembre 2015)

Boh non ho parole veramente, ho paura che toccherà pure a noi a breve spero di sbagliarmi. Bisogna unirsi tutti e combattere sto schifo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Invece di scrivere queste idiozie, perché non ti chiedi chi vende le armi all'ISIS, e chi da sempre ha interessa a destabilizzare quei paesi?
> 
> chi fa ragionamenti così sciocchi è tale e quale ai fondamentalisti islamici, ha solo avuto la fortuna di nascere in occidente.



Certamente. Abbracciamo l'integrazione


----------



## AndrasWave (14 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> NB Massima solidarietà per le vittime, ci rendiamo conto gente normalissima che andava a uno stadio o a un concerto, potrebbe capitare ad ognuno di noi o a un nostro familiare, ma ripeto l*a colpa è dei poteri forti che governano il mondo, in un certo senso anche questi integralisti sono degli sfigati, destinati a fare vite e morti meschine.*



Mi permetto di sottolineare questo concetto. Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
Ora che ho trent'anni ho pian piano imparato a guardare aldilà del mio naso. Quando accadono queste cose si cade spesso nell'errore di farsi prendere dalla foga, dallo shock iniziale e fossilizzarsi troppo sul fatto in se senza ragionare sulle cause che portano a certe tragedie. Che questi assassini siano dei malati mentali, delle bestie o dei mostri è palese. Ma sono delle pedine, ultimi gradini di una scala di potere che al suo apice pone gli stessi politicanti che ora gridano allo scandalo.

Ma secondo voi, armi, istruzione, informazioni, logistica e potere economico a questi disperati chi glieli fornisce? E' lo stesso discorso per la guerra del golfo. Dove gli americani sono andati a combattere contro l'Iraq, da anni equipaggiata e istruita militarmente da loro per contrastare i sovietici.

Io da essere umano sono incavolato nero, è fossi francese ancora di più. La colpa è dei potenti, dei politici. Di coloro che si prendono la responsabilità di prendere decisioni sulla pelle degli altri. Che approvano l'occupazione di territori stranieri per fini economici e che poi dopo questi disastri, in modo ipocrita, si riempono la bocca di paroloni reazionari nel nome della democrazia. Ma dove sta la coerenza.

Io non voglio giustificare nulla. Non faccio il moralista o il finto pacifista della situazione. Queste azioni mi fanno schifo. Ma mi fanno schifo anche le occupazioni dei paesi stranieri nel nome di dio DENARO, dove anche lì muoiono centinaia di innocenti. Come erano innocenti le persone morte ieri. Io sono triste per loro. Per gli esseri umani.

Se fosse soltanto una guerra di religione, solo quella... Il vaticano sarebbe stato rasato al suolo già da tempo. Perché a quanto pare questi sono capaci di tutto (o in certi casi a qualcuno fa comodo lasciarli fare).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Invece di scrivere queste idiozie, perché non ti chiedi chi vende le armi all'ISIS, e chi da sempre ha interessa a destabilizzare quei paesi?
> 
> chi fa ragionamenti così sciocchi è tale e quale ai fondamentalisti islamici, ha solo avuto la fortuna di nascere in occidente.



Si, in effetti sta cosa fa abbastanza ridere, sta gente non ha risorse per fare certe cose senza il minimo sostegno (indiretto o meno) di terzi. Basterebbe vietare la vendita di armi in certe zone e in certi posti e riduci comunque il problema all'80%.

Questo è il pensiero razionale, quello istintivo comunque non da neanche tutti i torti alle posizioni super estremiste contro i musulmani. 
E' abbastanza palese la diversità culturale. Se ancora non ci sono scenari apocalittici in tutto l'occidente è solo perché non sono ancora maggioranza. Tra 50/100 anni però?
La maggioranza dei "moderati" musulmani sono tali sono perché sono minoranza.


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dove pensiamo di andare se su millanta post quelli intelligenti come il tuo si contano sulle dita di una mano...
> 
> e comunque tutto va fatto risalire all'occidente, che da una parte va a casa loro a inventarsi guerre di liberazione per controllare il greggio imponendo governi fantocci e sanguinari, dall'altra parte fà entrare in europa disperati per avere manodopera a basso costo da sfruttare.
> 
> ...



il punto è che non solo li ospitiamo, garantendogli anche vitto e alloggio, ma ci facciamo anche imporre la loro cultura. 
Sei sul mio territorio? Bene allora ti adatti senza fiatare altrimenti te ne torni nel tuo paese.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Novembre 2015)

Voi dite di chiudere le frontiere, ma secondo me queste persone sono già qui da ANNI. In Francia, Italia, Inghilterra... E sono dormienti, aspettando il momento giusto. Ormai per chiudere le frontiere è tardi.

Comunque ho i brividi da questa mattina. Inizio ad avere paura di quello che potrà accadere. Non tanto per me, ma il solo pensiero di vedere amici o parenti uccisi davanti agli occhi mi fa quasi morire.
Perchè uomo ti sei ridotto così?...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Certamente. Abbracciamo l'integrazione



Non è questione d'integrazione, solo di capire chi muove i fili, io sono contrario all'immigrazione, che non è altro che una forma di schiavitù moderna, ma siamo seri, per ogni mussulmano integralista ce nè almeno 10.000 che si fanno i fatti loro,
ripeto prima diamo la caccia a chi ha governato l'occidente che ha scientificamente creato il caos nei paesi mussulmani e intenzionalmente fatto immigrare da noi questa gente, poi ne riparliamo...


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di sottolineare questo concetto. Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> Ora che ho trent'anni ho pian piano imparato a guardare aldilà del mio naso. Quando accadono queste cose si cade spesso nell'errore di farsi prendere dalla foga, dallo shock iniziale e fossilizzarsi troppo sul fatto in se senza ragionare sulle cause che portano a certe tragedie. Che questi assassini siano dei malati mentali, delle bestie o dei mostri è palese. Ma sono delle pedine, ultimi gradini di una scala di potere che al suo apice pone gli stessi politicanti che ora gridano allo scandalo.
> 
> Ma secondo voi, armi, istruzione, informazioni, logistica e potere economico a questi disperati chi glieli fornisce? E' lo stesso discorso per la guerra del golfo. Dove gli americani sono andati a combattere contro l'Iraq, da anni equipaggiata e istruita da loro per contrastare i sovietici.
> ...


La componente religiosa è del 50%(non una cosa indifferente)il resto è tutto politico...e un altra cosa importantissima bisogna uscire dall'equivoco dei cosi detti ''cani sciolti''...L'attacco di ieri era tutto coordinato in modo professionale.
Da oggi l'occidente deve ben capire chi sono i nemici e gli amici a livello internazionale...non possiamo permetterci di sputare su un eventuale alleanza con la russia e l'iran.
Bisogna stabilizzare tutto il medio oriente una volta per tutte.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> La componente religiosa è del 50%(non una cosa indifferente)il resto è tutto politico...e un altra cosa importantissima bisogna uscire dall'equivoco dei cosi detti ''cani sciolti''...L'attacco di ieri era tutto coordinato in modo professionale.
> Da oggi l'occidente deve ben capire chi sono i nemici e gli amici a livello internazionale...non possiamo permetterci di sputare su un eventuale alleanza con la russia e l'iran.
> *Bisogna stabilizzare tutto il medio oriente una volta per tutte.*



Vuoi stabilizzare il medio oriente? 

chiudi tutti i rapporti diplomatici con gli sceicchi, confisca di tutte le proprietà in occidente, promessa di restituzione solo una volta istituiti governi democratici.
espelli tutti gli immigrati
embargo totale di tutte le merci tranne viveri e medicine.

Stop all'acquisto di petrolio sinché non instaurano sistemi democratici con osservatori dell'ONU, e nazionalizzazione di tutti i pozzi.
o in altenativa sussidio a ogni cittadino arabo per il petrolio venduto.
espulsione dii tutte le compagnie petrolifere multinazionali, permettere eventualmente solo contratti d'assistenza tecnica.
Vendita del greggio controllata e omogeneamente distribuita a tutti i paesi richiedenti (onde evitare tensioni e rivalità internazionali).

Ovviamente tutto questo è impossibile, pertanto è anche impossibile l'estirpazione del terrorismo.


----------



## Efferosso (14 Novembre 2015)

Ho avuto modo di parlare con una mia parente che vive a parigi, che si è salvata barricandosi in casa di un amico ieri sera. Mi ha detto che la cosa spaventosa è che quelli che fanno queste cose non sono i migranti, o gente che sta lì da qualche anno, ma persone di seconda o terza generazione. Radicate nel paese.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Chissà che ha da dire quello che "se insulta mia madre gli aspetta un pugno"...


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ho avuto modo di parlare con una mia parente che vive a parigi, che si è salvata barricandosi in casa di un amico ieri sera. Mi ha detto che la cosa spaventosa è che quelli che fanno queste cose non sono i migranti, o gente che sta lì da qualche anno, ma persone di seconda o terza generazione. Radicate nel paese.



Succede quando in nome del più becero buonismo si concede la cittadinanza a cani e porci

E ringraziate il marocchino Khalid chaouki, fulgido rappresentante del partito """""democratico""""" che ha lottato e fatto approvare alla camera il disegno di legge secondo cui tutti i migranti tra breve avranno la cittadinanza italiana

Sono convinto che stiamo per ritornare al nazionalismo, e menomale


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2015)

Avete letto la prima pagina di Libero? 

La stanno usando per fare propaganda anti occidente, dio mio, come buttare benzina sul fuoco. Come si può essere tanto stupidi? Mi auguro che se mai faranno un attentato lo facciano nella sede del giornale, che paghino la loro stupidità


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto la prima pagina di Libero?
> 
> La stanno usando per fare propaganda anti occidente, dio mio, come buttare benzina sul fuoco. Come si può essere tanto stupidi? Mi auguro che se mai faranno un attentato lo facciano nella sede del giornale, che paghino la loro stupidità



Sull'onda emotiva hanno fatto il sensazionalismo, dovevano evitare


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto la prima pagina di Libero?
> 
> La stanno usando per fare propaganda anti occidente, dio mio, come buttare benzina sul fuoco. Come si può essere tanto stupidi? Mi auguro che se mai faranno un attentato lo facciano nella sede del giornale, che paghino la loro stupidità



Ecco, se la prendessero con Libero e lasciassero perdere gli altri


----------



## Albijol (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco, se la prendessero con Libero e lasciassero perdere gli altri



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco, se la prendessero con Libero e lasciassero perdere gli altri



E' quello che mi fa sempre girare le balle degli attentati terroristici. Perché i bersagli devono sempre essere persone colpevoli di niente? Se devi fare l'attentato vai e colpisci chi ha colpe effettive.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Non ce l'ho la soluzione .
> Ma credo, o spero ,di aver capito quali sono gli errori da evitare.
> Errori nei quali stanno cadendo il 90% delle persone,almeno in questo forum ( ma non credo che "fuori" sia diverso).
> 
> ...



lo so infatti io lo dicevo prima, ma che vuoi fare, continuare a ricevere attacchi di questo tipo senza fare nulla, la soluzione purtroppo è solo quella..


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Chissà che ha da dire quello che "se insulta mia madre gli aspetta un pugno"...



le solite fesserie, tipo "siamo tutti frateli" ecc ecc


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto la prima pagina di Libero?
> 
> La stanno usando per fare propaganda anti occidente, dio mio, come buttare benzina sul fuoco. Come si può essere tanto stupidi? Mi auguro che se mai faranno un attentato lo facciano nella sede del giornale, che paghino la loro stupidità



chi lavora in questo giornale è gente senza cervello


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto la prima pagina di Libero?
> 
> La stanno usando per fare propaganda anti occidente, dio mio, come buttare benzina sul fuoco. Come si può essere tanto stupidi? Mi auguro che se mai faranno un attentato lo facciano nella sede del giornale, che paghino la loro stupidità





AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sull'onda emotiva hanno fatto il sensazionalismo, dovevano evitare





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ecco, se la prendessero con Libero e lasciassero perdere gli altri





Albijol ha scritto:


> .


Quindi niente #jesuisLibero o #jesuisBelpietro a difesa della libertà di espressione in caso di attentato?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quindi niente #jesuisLibero o #jesuisBelpietro a difesa della libertà di espressione in caso di attentato?





A proposito di Charlie Hebdo, voglio vedere se faranno le vignette sugli attentati di ieri, come quelle fatte per i russi morti nel disastro aereo di poco tempo fa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quindi niente #jesuisLibero o #jesuisBelpietro a difesa della libertà di espressione in caso di attentato?



Libero ha fatto un titolo giustissimo, ma non mi sembra il momento di dare appigli propagandistici ai musulmani


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dove pensiamo di andare se su millanta post quelli intelligenti come il tuo si contano sulle dita di una mano...
> 
> e comunque tutto va fatto risalire all'occidente, che da una parte va a casa loro a inventarsi guerre di liberazione per controllare il greggio imponendo governi fantocci e sanguinari, dall'altra parte fà entrare in europa disperati per avere manodopera a basso costo da sfruttare.
> 
> ...





AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di sottolineare questo concetto. Sono perfettamente d'accordo con te.
> Ora che ho trent'anni ho pian piano imparato a guardare aldilà del mio naso. Quando accadono queste cose si cade spesso nell'errore di farsi prendere dalla foga, dallo shock iniziale e fossilizzarsi troppo sul fatto in se senza ragionare sulle cause che portano a certe tragedie. Che questi assassini siano dei malati mentali, delle bestie o dei mostri è palese. Ma sono delle pedine, ultimi gradini di una scala di potere che al suo apice pone gli stessi politicanti che ora gridano allo scandalo.
> 
> Ma secondo voi, armi, istruzione, informazioni, logistica e potere economico a questi disperati chi glieli fornisce? E' lo stesso discorso per la guerra del golfo. Dove gli americani sono andati a combattere contro l'Iraq, da anni equipaggiata e istruita militarmente da loro per contrastare i sovietici.
> ...


Quoto col sangue, non dobbiamo e non possiamo meravigliarci per quello che è successo ieri se poi noi per primi portiamo eserciti in Medio Oriente, in nome di cosa poi? Della democrazia? L'azione dell'occidente nei paesi arabi è ripugnante, prima nelle guerre civili libiche e adesso nella guerra civile siriana, senza parlare dell'Iraq o dell'Afghanistan. Mi raccomando, da domani tutti proni agli USA esportatori di civiltà, tutti pronti, sottomessi, a fornire truppe per le loro schifose guerre di civilizzazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Libero ha fatto un *titolo giustissimo*, ma non mi sembra il momento di dare appigli propagandistici ai musulmani


Un titolo cieco, non miope. Non si differenziano, dei giornalisti che dovrebbero fare informazione, dall'ultimo degli ignoranti di paese che non vede al di là del proprio naso, guarda il colore della pelle e grida che i musulmani sono brutti e cattivi, la religione non c'entra un fico secco, è uno squallido paravento, c'entra sempre e solo la politica, prima ce lo ficchiamo in testa meglio è.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A proposito di Charlie Hebdo, voglio vedere se faranno le vignette sugli attentati di ieri, come quelle fatte per i russi morti nel disastro aereo di poco tempo fa.


Giusto! Vediamo, se fossero coerenti...


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quindi niente #jesuisLibero o #jesuisBelpietro a difesa della libertà di espressione in caso di attentato?



Ti pare che sto dicendo seriamente e che Belpietro, per quanto patetico, meriti di morire solo perchè ha un QI di una lampada?
Tra l'altro, un vero leone, già corregge il tiro


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Fino a prova contraria l'unico che ha giustificato queste porcherie è stato l'umile Francesco con la papalina bianca, senza dimenticare altri ebeti tipo Brignano


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ti pare che sto dicendo seriamente e che Belpietro, per quanto patetico, meriti di morire solo perchè ha un QI di una lampada?
> Tra l'altro, un vero leone, già corregge il tiro


Scherzavo.

Un po'


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Mi sa che se si fa così , fanno prima loro ad ammazzare noi...



Effetti del "buonismo"....


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Scherzavo.
> 
> Un po'



Tanto Belpietro è abituato agli attentati, magari nel suo androne di casa


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Da quando gli hanno toccato Maometto con le vignette, questi qua stanno colpendo la Francia in continuazione... incredibile



Non credo sia solo questo: ricordiamoci che la Francia li ha bombardati, e questa è una odiosa ritorsione, ohimè!


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La Francia non chiudeva le frontiere dalla II guerra mondiale



Hai voglia a chiudere le frontiere: i terroristi potrebbero benissimo nati in Francia....ormai i buoi sono scappati dalla stalla, chiudere le frontiere ormai serve a poco in realtà.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Hai voglia a chiudere le frontiere: i terroristi potrebbero benissimo nati in Francia....ormai i buoi sono scappati dalla stalla, chiudere le frontiere ormai serve a poco in realtà.



Ma più in generale quando si parla di terrorismo la frontiera non conta nulla. Se vogliono colpirti sanno come farlo.
E' stato più un segnale di un gesto forte che un atto finalizzato a non far entrare, o meglio a non far uscire gli attentatori


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

Le frontiere sono state chiuse per non far uscire attentatori e compagni. Ma, in generale, il concetto di multiculturalismo è una balla colossale. Di culturale non c'è proprio nulla. 

Comunque, fanno bene a non farli uscire dalla Francia. Ma devono prenderli tutti. Poi, tra Germania e Polonia esistono strutture ad hoc, che devono solo essere solo riattivate, per dargli "ospitalità".


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma poi mi sorge una piccola domanda.... L'ONU DOVE CASPITA È?!?!?? COSA CAVOLO STA FACENDO?!?!?



Sono DECENNI CHE L'ONU HA IN PROGETTO DI SPIANARE LE RELIGIONI......forse, e dico forse....sarà la volta buona?


----------



## Milo (14 Novembre 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Sono DECENNI CHE L'ONU HA IN PROGETTO DI SPIANARE LE RELIGIONI......forse, e dico forse....sarà la volta buona?



tante parole...


----------



## wildfrank (14 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> tante parole...



Tranquillo.....quello che DEVE accadere, accadrà.


----------



## Milo (14 Novembre 2015)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Tranquillo.....quello che DEVE accadere, accadrà.



se accadrà, accadrà dopo altre inutili ed evitabili morti.

Se si voleva reagire oggi era un giorno diverso...


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Novembre 2015)

Sogno un mondo dove occidente e oriente vanno d'accordo. Un mondo dove la vita di persone innocenti vale piu' di "qualche" barile di petrolio. Un mondo in cui le ingiustizie combinate dai governi piu' potenti del mondo escono a galla e vengono punite. Un mondo in cui posso parlare con un islamico di donne, senza che questo mi guardi come uno stralunato solo perche' le tratto con i diritti che meritano. Un mondo in cui questi terroristi del cavolo non esistono. Un mondo in cui ci sia una speranza di vita decente per tutti quanti e non solo per noi che siamo nati dalla parte "fortunata" del pianeta. Un mondo in cui la religione serva solo ed esclusivamente per fare quello che in teoria dovrebbe fare, ma che non fa. Portare amore e pace nel mondo. 


Sogno, perche' tanto non costa nulla sognare, anche se so che tutto questo e' pura utopia.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (14 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Sogno un mondo dove occidente e oriente vanno d'accordo. Un mondo dove la vita di persone innocenti vale piu' di "qualche" barile di petrolio. Un mondo in cui le ingiustizie combinate dai governi piu' potenti del mondo escono a galla e vengono punite. Un mondo in cui posso parlare con un islamico di donne, senza che questo mi guardi come uno stralunato solo perche' le tratto con i diritti che meritano. Un mondo in cui questi terroristi del cavolo non esistono. Un mondo in cui ci sia una speranza di vita decente per tutti quanti e non solo per noi che siamo nati dalla parte "fortunata" del pianeta. Un mondo in cui la religione serva solo ed esclusivamente per fare quello che in teoria dovrebbe fare, ma che non fa. Portare amore e pace nel mondo.
> 
> 
> Sogno, perche' tanto non costa nulla sognare, anche se so che tutto questo e' pura utopia.



Un mondo del genere non deve avere uomini...le nostre stesse leggi impediscono di vivere in un mondo così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Vedere i buonisti su facebook più preoccupati di insultare salvini e trovare giustificazioni invece di condannare... Disgustosi e ributtanti


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedere i buonisti su facebook più preoccupati di insultare salvini e trovare giustificazioni invece di condannare... Disgustosi e ributtanti



E' pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.



ma di cosa ci sorprendiamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedere i buonisti su facebook più preoccupati di insultare salvini e trovare giustificazioni invece di condannare... Disgustosi e ributtanti



Questo è il mondo che ci meritiamo.



Milo ha scritto:


> se accadrà, accadrà dopo altre inutili ed evitabili morti.
> 
> Se si voleva reagire oggi era un giorno diverso...



Esatto, inutile sperare in un cambiamento. Tempo una settimana e tutto lo sdegno del momento sarà finito, in attesa del prossimo massacro.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

Tutta Italia contro Belpietro. Viva l'Islam. 

Olè.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete letto la prima pagina di Libero?
> 
> La stanno usando per fare propaganda anti occidente, dio mio, come buttare benzina sul fuoco. Come si può essere tanto stupidi? Mi auguro che se mai faranno un attentato lo facciano nella sede del giornale, che paghino la loro stupidità



Benzina sul fuoco?ma vivete fuori dal mondo?
Ai terroristi non frega niente se gettiamo o meno benzina sul fuoco...poi possiamo dire che libero non ci piace per vari motivi ecc ma evitiamo di mettere in risalto personaggi o giornali solo perche non ci piacciono.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Vedere i buonisti su facebook più preoccupati di insultare salvini e trovare giustificazioni invece di condannare... Disgustosi e ributtanti



ma la moda ora è criticare salvini...e lo dice uno che non si sognerebbe per nessun motivo al mondo di votarlo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.



Leggete la pagina FB "becero populismo nei link di FB"

Quell'uomo ributtante che gestisce la pagina è da ieri sera che riposta ogni singolo post di salvini, come minimo quando hanno dato la notizia degli attentati avrà sfregato le mani per poter sfoggiare un po' della sua tolleranza

Viscido, ributtante, triste


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

Purtroppo i buonisti ed i tolleranti sono tali perchè la vita non ce l'hanno rimessa nè loro, nè i loro cari.

Se proprio devono fare un attentato in Italia, spero che a saltare in aria, o prendere una pallottola in mezzo agli occhi, siano loro.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Leggete la pagina FB "becero populismo nei link di FB"
> 
> Quell'uomo ributtante che gestisce la pagina è da ieri sera che riposta ogni singolo post di salvini, come minimo quando hanno dato la notizia degli attentati avrà sfregato le mani per poter sfoggiare un po' della sua tolleranza
> 
> Viscido, ributtante, triste



Altrettanto ributtante chi non ha aspettato manco che si raffreddassero i corpi per cominciare a fare propaganda. La Le Pen (!!!) ha immediatamente annunciato la sospensione della sua campagna elettorale, tanto per dire.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo i buonisti ed i tolleranti sono tali perchè la vita non ce l'hanno rimessa nè loro, nè i loro cari.
> 
> Se proprio devono fare un attentato in Italia, spero che a saltare in aria, o prendere una pallottola in mezzo agli occhi, siano loro.



La penso pure io. Bisogna stare sempre in equilibrio, ma non si puo' stare con le mani in mano. Bisogna far qualcosa. Se da un lato non sono tutti cattivi, dall'altro ci stanno distruggendo e non far niente significa morire. A loro (parlo dei terroristi) della nostra vita non frega nulla, anzi, godono quando muoriamo. Quindi i buonisti possono andarsene a quel paese, oppure possono andare ad offrirsi come vittime sacrificicali dell'isis.


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

Adesso risolviamo tutto con la bandiera della Francia nella foto profilo di Facebook


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Benzina sul fuoco?ma vivete fuori dal mondo?
> Ai terroristi non frega niente se gettiamo o meno benzina sul fuoco...poi possiamo dire che libero non ci piace per vari motivi ecc ma evitiamo di mettere in risalto personaggi o giornali solo perche non ci piacciono.



Tanto per dire, quelle bestie hanno millantato nella rivendicazione il concerto rock e la partita di calcio come simbolo della mondanità e della perversione parigina.
Non gliene frega niente di Libero, Charlie Hebdo, Boldrini, Salvini, o delle nostre beghe elettorali. Se ci fosse stata una conferenza dei Teletubbies, avrebbero usato come pretesto la stessa cosa alla stessa maniera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Eccoli i tolleranti, bravi, come siete umani!!!


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Eccoli i tolleranti, bravi, come siete umani!!!



Milioni di Like, giusto?

PS Chi è sta cretina?


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milioni di Like, giusto?
> 
> PS Chi è sta cretina?



Non ho FB, però non è difficile trovare deliri del genere, basta scorrere le pagine di gente in gruppi buonisti, antipopulisti e fogne del genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Eccoli i tolleranti, bravi, come siete umani!!!



Ha una sua logica perversa: giustificare le azioni medievali nel 2015 ripensando al Medioevo.
Visto che è tanto allineata al periodo, magari la signorina può ricordarsi che facebook, lo smartphone e il vestitino firmato che ha in avatar, l'ISIS e la nuova era medievale non glieli permetterebbero.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha una sua logica perversa: giustificare le azioni medievali nel 2015 ripensando al Medioevo.
> Visto che è tanto allineata al periodo, magari la signorina può ricordarsi che facebook, lo smartphone e il vestitino firmato che ha in avatar, l'ISIS e la nuova era medievale non glieli permetterebbero.



Ma se vogliamo attribuire delle responsabilità all'occidente su quello che sta succedendo non occorre andare cosi indietro.
Questa è la logica del pensiero dei vegani...contorto,delirante e ignorante


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2015)

Riapriamo i campi di concentramento per i mussulmani così risolviamo il problema, eh?


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Riapriamo i campi di concentramento per i mussulmani così risolviamo il problema, eh?



se facciamo un calcolo dei morti dell'estremismo islamico al queida isis ecc...I musulmani sono primi in assoluto tra le vittime.
Il problema è sempre il solito l'islam moderato è minoranza.


----------



## Tobi (14 Novembre 2015)

Io inizierei ad attaccare le strutture, scuole, campi d'addestramento che insegnano l'estremismo. 
Bisogna estirparlo


----------



## admin (14 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Riapriamo i campi di concentramento per i mussulmani così risolviamo il problema, eh?



Non per i musulmani in quanto tali ovviamente, ma per i fondamentalisti islamici e per i terroristi. Sarebbe una gran mossa.


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se facciamo un calcolo dei morti dell'estremismo islamico al queida isis ecc...I musulmani sono primi in assoluto tra le vittime.
> Il problema è sempre il solito l'islam moderato è minoranza.



Non sono d'accordo, se il 75% dei mussulmani fosse davvero bellicoso avremmo l'Europa messa a ferro e fuoco stile Dresda nel '45.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se facciamo un calcolo dei morti dell'estremismo islamico al queida isis ecc...I musulmani sono primi in assoluto tra le vittime.
> Il problema è sempre il solito *l'islam moderato è minoranza.*



Se fosse così a quest'ora staremmo già tutti in una fossa


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non per i musulmani in quanto tali ovviamente, ma per i fondamentalisti islamici e per i terroristi. Sarebbe una gran mossa.



eh lo so, anche io voglio punire questi ********, il problema è riconoscerli..


----------



## Mou (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se fosse così a quest'ora staremmo già tutti in una fossa




Quoto col sangue.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Novembre 2015)

Al via il circo dell'ipocrisia tra immagini di profilo cambiate e via dicendo. Solita storia, solito schifo. Le persone non impareranno mai.


----------



## smallball (14 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Al via il circo dell'ipocrisia tra immagini di profilo cambiate e via dicendo. Solita storia, solito schifo. Le persone non impareranno mai.


si lucra su qualsiasi cosa,che tristezza


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se fosse così a quest'ora staremmo già tutti in una fossa



ma io non parlo di individui...Intendo a livello politico.
Parigi è famosa anche perche all'interno c'e una comunità islamica numerosa e tra le piu moderate...per farti capire quell imam che ora non ricordo il nome va in chiesa a pregare con il rabbino di turno.
Quell'islam non fa presa tra i giovani musulmani francesi...figuriamoci in medio oriente.
Alla fine il problema religioso è 50% l altro 50% è politico-economico.


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, se il 75% dei mussulmani fosse davvero bellicoso avremmo l'Europa messa a ferro e fuoco stile Dresda nel '45.



che c'entra??Ho appena scritto che i musulmani sono i primi tra le vittime dei terroristi.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Al via il circo dell'ipocrisia tra immagini di profilo cambiate e via dicendo. Solita storia, solito schifo. Le persone non impareranno mai.



Mamma mia che schifo immondo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2015)

Ma nessuno dell'ONU ha parlato??? 
Cmq voglio vedere se fermano un altra volta Putin...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma io non parlo di individui...Intendo a livello politico.
> Parigi è famosa anche perche all'interno c'e una comunità islamica numerosa e tra le piu moderate...per farti capire quell imam che ora non ricordo il nome va in chiesa a pregare con il rabbino di turno.
> Quell'islam non fa presa tra i giovani musulmani francesi...figuriamoci in medio oriente.
> Alla fine il problema religioso è 50% l altro 50% è politico-economico.


Il problema polito-economico ha una percentuale anche un pochettino più alta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se fosse così a quest'ora staremmo già tutti in una fossa



Il punto è che non è strettamente necessario andare in giro col kalashnikov per essere estremista

Ci sono milioni di islamici insospettabili che contribuiscono con finanziamenti, aiuti ai terroristi finale, supporto tecnico e quant'altro


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Novembre 2015)

Sarebbe ora che qualcuno inizi a parlare seriamente di questo ISIS e di chi c'è realmente in regia. Lungi da me fare il complottista, ma fin dall'inizio non mi ha mai convinto questa fantomatica organizzazione terroristica. Nemmeno in un libro di Tom Clancy starebbe in piedi la storiella che ci hanno raccontato.


----------



## BB7 (14 Novembre 2015)

Su Facebook ora c'è l'opzione per cambiare l'immagine del profilo a sostegno della Francia


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il punto è che non è strettamente necessario andare in giro col kalashnikov per essere estremista
> 
> Ci sono milioni di islamici insospettabili che contribuiscono con finanziamenti, aiuti ai terroristi finale, supporto tecnico e quant'altro



Chi contribuisce coi finanziamenti non lo fa certo spinto da motivi religiosi. I fanatici religiosi sono quelli che ieri hanno ammazzato quella povera gente, sono pazzi indottrinati. Se i mandanti sono spinti da motivi religiosi, io sono Brad Pitt


----------



## vota DC (14 Novembre 2015)

Riguardo il titolo di Libero a mio avviso è una mezza genialità: dovevano usare il termine MAIALI. Sbagliato dire tutti gli islamici sono maiali, però in una notizia di cui si riporta l'attentato da parte di terroristi islamici è ovvio che è riferito a loro, semplicemente invece di chiamarli elegantemente terroristi li si offende. Diciamo che sono spietati e terroristi, quante volte invece vengono paragonati dai nostri media a dell'immondizia? Quasi mai. E' come cercare di far rimanere male un membro delle gang dandogli del thug o del gangsta.

Riguardo alle "tremende rappresaglie", Gentiloni ha già detto che bisogna reagire con un processo di pace che destituisca Assad dopo un immediato cessate il fuoco. In pratica esilio di Assad e i territori rimangono gli stessi: un vice di Assad al posto suo, due villaggi al fsa per salvare la faccia, i curdi e l'Isis si tengono le terre conquistate. Il piano sarà questo almeno finché la situazione militare rimarrà invariata. L'unica incognita è se Erdogan farà cambiare idea agli europei riguardo le concessioni ai curdi.


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Novembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Su Facebook ora c'è l'opzione per cambiare l'immagine del profilo a sostegno della Francia



Madonna che nazismo che mi fanno salire ste cose. Che aiuto dai ai Francesci in quel modo? Mi ricorda molto i link contro il cancro "Condividi se hai un cuore, aiuta le persone malate" Ma che cavolo ha in testa la gente? Non si aiutano cosi le persone!!!
Ma si sa, e' moda pure questa. Magari alla gente non frega nulla di questa strage, ma deve far finta che gli freghi, che e' brava e bla bla bla. Solita feccia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2015)

Facebook, negli ultimi anni, ha contribuito molto a rendere più ignoranti le nuove generazioni e slegarle da veri valori e una visione concreta del mondo. E' uno dei cancri di questo secolo. 
Solo la mia opinione.


----------



## cremone (14 Novembre 2015)

Uno dei kamikaze aeva un biglietto per la partita ma la sicurezza lo ha beccato prima che entrasse e si è fatto esplodere....
Una ragazza italiana e dispersa ma non risulta tra i morti


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Facebook, negli ultimi anni, ha contribuito molto a rendere più ignoranti le nuove generazioni e slegarle da veri valori e una visione concreta del mondo. E' uno dei cancri di questo secolo.
> Solo la mia opinione.



Parole sante che mi fanno ricordare perché due mesi fa mi sono disattivato l'account.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Facebook, negli ultimi anni, ha contribuito molto a rendere più ignoranti le nuove generazioni e slegarle da veri valori e una visione concreta del mondo. E' uno dei cancri di questo secolo.
> Solo la mia opinione.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Parole sante che mi fanno ricordare perché due mesi fa mi sono disattivato l'account.



Parole sante che mi fanno ricordare perché non ho mai avuto l'account.

Vabbè, comunque non è solo questo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Novembre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Uno dei kamikaze aeva un biglietto per la partita ma la sicurezza lo ha beccato prima che entrasse e si è fatto esplodere....



Mi aspettavo una notizia così, l'obiettivo principale era sicuramente lo stadio e non il teatro. La partita era anche simbolica, visto che interessava pure la Germania.

Tre kamikaze in mezzo alla folla, in tre punti diversi dello stadio. Sarebbe stata un'ecatombe, qualcosa che fa venire i brividi solo a immaginarlo.


----------



## cremone (14 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo una notizia così, l'obiettivo principale era sicuramente lo stadio e non il teatro. La partita era anche simbolica, visto che interessava pure la Germania.
> 
> Tre kamikaze in mezzo alla folla, in tre punti diversi dello stadio. Sarebbe stata un'ecatombe, qualcosa che fa venire i brividi solo a immaginarlo.


Senza contare il panico che avrebbe provocato....


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Facebook, negli ultimi anni, ha contribuito molto a rendere più ignoranti le nuove generazioni e slegarle da veri valori e una visione concreta del mondo. E' uno dei cancri di questo secolo.
> Solo la mia opinione.



concordo assolutamente


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> Uno dei kamikaze aeva un biglietto per la partita ma la sicurezza lo ha beccato prima che entrasse e si è fatto esplodere....
> Una ragazza italiana e dispersa ma non risulta tra i morti



mamma mia, vi immaginate se fosse riuscito a entrare, pensa se fosse stato in italia, sarebbe entrato senza particolari problemi..


----------



## Milo (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia, vi immaginate se fosse riuscito a entrare, pensa se fosse stato in italia, sarebbe entrato senza particolari problemi..



Di questo passo saremo costretti a non uscire di casa...


----------



## Doctore (14 Novembre 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Di questo passo saremo costretti a non uscire di casa...



Guarda a mio avviso ogni stato europeo e non mediamente sventa/previene in segreto 7/8 attacchi terroristici devastanti.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mamma mia, vi immaginate se fosse riuscito a entrare, pensa se fosse stato in italia, sarebbe entrato senza particolari problemi..



Mah, dubito. Perquisiscono me che vado a vedere il Lanciano, figuratevi se non perquisiscono le persone in uno stadio come San Siro o l'Olimpico di Roma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, dubito. Perquisiscono me che vado a vedere il Lanciano, figuratevi se non perquisiscono le persone in uno stadio come San Siro o l'Olimpico di Roma.



lo so bene che perquisiscono ma come ti spieghi che a volte entra gente con bombe carta o roba del genere?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Novembre 2015)

Si è scoperto che il passaporto siriano dell'attentatore era falso.
Comunque è morta la ragazza italiana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Novembre 2015)

Secondo le testimonianze questi immondi hanno scelto come prime vittime gli handicappati e i disabili su sedia a rotelle.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque è morta la ragazza italiana.



Questa cosa è assurda: una persona va lì per studiare, per costruirsi un futuro, arrivano questi imbecilli e t'ammazzano.. Boh, sono senza parole.


----------



## ralf (15 Novembre 2015)

Secondo la polizia francese, sul terriorio francese ci sarebbero tra i 7000 e i 9000 seguaci dell'ISIS, e sarebbe impossibile per loro tracciarli tutti.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2015)

Nel frattempo c'è tanta gente (bacata) che continua con i vari:"Razzistihhhhhh!!11!111!1, Intolleranti!!1111, Nazistiii!i!i!ii!iii, Vergnoniaaaaaaa!!!11!!1!!"


----------



## Snake (15 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo c'è tanta gente (bacata) che continua con i vari:"Razzistihhhhhh!!11!111!1, Intolleranti!!1111, Nazistiii!i!i!ii!iii, Vergnoniaaaaaaa!!!11!!1!!"



questi si che meriterebbero di essere crivellati senza pietà


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2015)

La cosa che mi fa impazzire è che tanti di questi sottosviluppati mentali etichettano come "ignoranti" coloro che non sono appecorati e vicini ai poveri fondamentalisti islamici. 

Ieri sono stato attaccato "digitalmente" da un tizio (cresciuto tra centri sociali e canne) che, probabilmente, aveva paura che gli venisse meno lo spacciatore magrebino di riferimento...

Altra cosa: vogliamo parlare di quello scemo che si è messo a suonare Image nel centro di Parigi? Lì siamo a livello massimi. Probabilmente al politicamente demente. Il livello successivo è solo uno: il ricovero coatto.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Mah, dubito. Perquisiscono me che vado a vedere il Lanciano, figuratevi se non perquisiscono le persone in uno stadio come San Siro o l'Olimpico di Roma.



io a san siro non sono mai stato perquisito.. e ci sono andato 4 volte


----------



## BB7 (15 Novembre 2015)

#PrayForMoira


----------



## Morghot (15 Novembre 2015)

Gira in rete sta foto del bataclan dopo la strage, immagine sotto spoiler


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## kolao95 (15 Novembre 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Gira in rete sta foto del bataclan dopo la strage, immagine sotto spoiler
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Cristo..

Comunque al tg5 hanno detto che sarebbero 24 i terroristi coinvolti nell'attentato di Parigi.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Novembre 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Gira in rete sta foto del bataclan dopo la strage, immagine sotto spoiler
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Dio mio. Era da un sacco che non restavo scioccato per cose del genere, ma sta foto mi ha disintegrato.


----------



## Djici (15 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cristo..
> 
> Comunque al tg5 hanno detto che sarebbero 24 i terroristi coinvolti nell'attentato di Parigi.



Sul telegiornale francese di nemmeno un ora fa parlavano di soli 8.
Poi ne hanno fermati altri in Belgio a Molenbeek ma non hanno detto se erano in Francia o se hanno solo aiutato dal Belgio.


----------



## cremone (15 Novembre 2015)

Secondo i belgi i terroristi comunicavano tramite Playstation 4 per evitare le spie


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa impazzire è che tanti di questi sottosviluppati mentali etichettano come "ignoranti" coloro che non sono appecorati e vicini ai poveri fondamentalisti islamici.
> 
> Ieri sono stato attaccato "digitalmente" da un tizio (cresciuto tra centri sociali e canne) che, probabilmente, aveva paura che gli venisse meno lo spacciatore magrebino di riferimento...
> 
> Altra cosa: vogliamo parlare di quello scemo che si è messo a suonare Image nel centro di Parigi? Lì siamo a livello massimi. Probabilmente al politicamente demente. Il livello successivo è solo uno: il ricovero coatto.



Sono tutti dei lobotomizzati creati dalla propaganda buonista

rassistiiiiiii

Dobbiamo integrarliiiiiiiiiiii 

Dobbiamo importare culturaaaaaaaaa

Io ho un amico mussulmano che è bravissimoooooooo

Rassisti rassistiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

I cristiani uccidono di piùùùùùùùù

Non dobbiamo disturbare la loro religioneeeeeeeeee


----------



## juventino (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo c'è tanta gente (bacata) che continua con i vari:"Razzistihhhhhh!!11!111!1, Intolleranti!!1111, Nazistiii!i!i!ii!iii, Vergnoniaaaaaaa!!!11!!1!!"



E' in questi momenti che ringrazio di non avere un account Facebook.


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono tutti dei lobotomizzati creati dalla propaganda buonista
> 
> rassistiiiiiii
> 
> ...



ti sei dimenticato di un altra cosa...
è colpa nostraaaa!occidente disgrasssiatooo


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ti sei dimenticato di un altra cosa...
> è colpa nostraaaa!occidente disgrasssiatooo



Non sono ne un buonista ne un ingenuo ma nemmeno un ipocrita...i 129 morti di Parigi non mi fanno più pena di 1000 contadini iracheni massacrati quando un drone occidentale sgancia le sue bombe sulle coordinate sbagliate..


----------



## smallball (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo c'è tanta gente (bacata) che continua con i vari:"Razzistihhhhhh!!11!111!1, Intolleranti!!1111, Nazistiii!i!i!ii!iii, Vergnoniaaaaaaa!!!11!!1!!"



hai perfettamente ragione!!


----------



## sballotello (16 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono ne un buonista ne un ingenuo ma nemmeno un ipocrita...i 129 morti di Parigi non mi fanno più pena di 1000 contadini iracheni massacrati quando un drone occidentale sgancia le sue bombe sulle coordinate sbagliate..



sono daccordo con te.


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono ne un buonista ne un ingenuo ma nemmeno un ipocrita...i 129 morti di Parigi non mi fanno più pena di 1000 contadini iracheni massacrati quando un drone occidentale sgancia le sue bombe sulle coordinate sbagliate..



Allora occidente/russia vende armi a medio oriente-medio oriente vende armi sotto banco a terroristi.
Da domani smettiamo di vendere armi al medio oriente:
1 conseguenza:I vari stati iniziano a cadere-Isis vince
2 conseguenza:I vari stati iniziano a chiedere armi ad altri paesi-Isis Gode(Cina alla finestra)
Il terrorismo non si sconfigge smettendo di vendere armi o cancellare israele dal M.O come vogliono far passare tanti pacifisti.
Ci vuole un unione di intenti di tutti quelli coinvolti...ma la cosa complessa è mettere insieme paesi come,israele.usa,europa iran,russia,arabia saudita,qatar,egitto.


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Novembre 2015)

La mia opinione è semplice: tutta colpa del petrolio. La vera domanda che dobbiamo porci è: chi trae giovamento da questa situazione? Per me la risposta è l'Occidente, USA in particolare. Il vero dio che sta distruggendo il pianeta è il Denaro. Per ottenere il controllo politico/economico di una zona del pianeta ricca di risorse come il Medio Oriente l'occidente, USA in testa, è andato a destabilizzare l'evoluzione culturale di un intera regione. Un po come successe secoli fa con il continente americano. Saddam e Gheddafi, pur essendo dittatori, riuscivano a garantire stabilità al Medio Oriente mentre adesso vige il caos più totale.
Per quanto riguarda l'attentato vero e proprio sono STOMACATO dai buonismi della sinistra radicale e, pur non condividendo l'ideologia xenofoba di Salvini e co., sono dell'idea che sia importante difendere i valori e i costumi della nostra cultura.
La soluzione per risolvere la crisi è, secondo me, l'intervento militare sul luogo con forze di terra da parte delle forze dell'ONU, unite. Ma il problema è che non sono sicuro che tutti lo vogliano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Allora occidente/russia vende armi a medio oriente-medio oriente vende armi sotto banco a terroristi.
> Da domani smettiamo di vendere armi al medio oriente:
> 1 conseguenza:I vari stati iniziano a cadere-Isis vince
> 2 conseguenza:I vari stati iniziano a chiedere armi ad altri paesi-Isis Gode(Cina alla finestra)
> ...



Servirebbe un "Piano Marshall" per il sud del mondo ma è impossibile da realizzare per troppe ragioni quindi si andrà avanti così, con le bombe e i missili a cui i cammellari risponderanno con le armi che hanno loro...in parte li capisco, non accettano di morire in silenzio e si fanno sentire come possono...per ora sono stati pure poco cruenti...ho il terrore se penso a quanto semplice sarebbe compiere orrori ancora maggiori...immaginiamo per esempio quanto semplice sarebbe per alcuni jihadisti mandare i loro figli a scuola con lo zaino pieno di tritolo..chi lo controlla lo zainetto degli studenti?...chi controlla la borsa da lavoro di quel lava pavimenti dell'agenzia di pulizie che pulisce le scale di un edificio pieno di uffici o di un condominio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Allora occidente/russia vende armi a medio oriente-medio oriente vende armi sotto banco a terroristi.
> Da domani smettiamo di vendere armi al medio oriente:
> 1 conseguenza:I vari stati iniziano a cadere-Isis vince
> 2 conseguenza:I vari stati iniziano a chiedere armi ad altri paesi-Isis Gode(Cina alla finestra)
> ...


Gli stati del golfo riforniscono lo Stato Islamico, quindi mi riferisco al Qatar ma anche al Kuwait e all'Arabia Saudita, smettessero questi di rifornire l'IS, il problema terrorismo non si porrebbe più. Il problema è un altro però, gli stati del golfo sono alleati degli USA...


----------



## Marco23 (16 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Sono tutti dei lobotomizzati creati dalla propaganda buonista
> 
> rassistiiiiiii
> 
> ...



Beh, se uno dice che tutti i mussulmani sono terroristi hanno anche ragione


----------



## cremone (16 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli stati del golfo riforniscono lo Stato Islamico, quindi mi riferisco al Qatar ma anche al Kuwait e all'Arabia Saudita, smettessero questi di rifornire l'IS, il problema terrorismo non si porrebbe più. Il problema è un altro però, gli stati del golfo sono alleati degli USA...



Esatto!!! Gli stati del golfo sono pieni di soldi ma non hanno accolto nessun siriano...
Bin Laden veniva da una famiglia saudita ricca sfondata legata alla famiglia reale


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ti sei dimenticato di un altra cosa...
> è colpa nostraaaa!occidente disgrasssiatooo



Ormai siamo in ballo e dobbiamo ballare e quindi è necessario annientarli, ma pensare che questi si siano svegliati una mattina e abbiano detto "Sai che c'è, oggi mi stanno particolarmente sul cu. i parigini, andiamo ad ammazzarli come bestie" è inconcepibile.

D'accordo, adesso magari li radi al suolo e risolvi il problema, fra 15 anni poi ti ritrovi altri terroristi che si fanno esplodere. Evidentemente la storia non insegna nulla, eppure non serve andare molto lontano, basta ricordare tutti i conflitti del secolo scorso. I conflitti internazionali non nascono certo perché uno si sveglia la mattina con la luna storta


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in ballo e dobbiamo ballare e quindi è necessario annientarli, ma pensare che questi si siano svegliati una mattina e abbiano detto "Sai che c'è, oggi mi stanno particolarmente sul cu. i parigini, andiamo ad ammazzarli come bestie" è inconcepibile.
> 
> D'accordo, adesso magari li radi al suolo e risolvi il problema, fra 15 anni poi ti ritrovi altri terroristi che si fanno esplodere. Evidentemente la storia non insegna nulla, eppure non serve andare molto lontano, basta ricordare tutti i conflitti del secolo scorso. I conflitti internazionali non nascono certo perché uno si sveglia la mattina con la luna storta



Basta guardare il caso libia...Guerra senza senso...si è buttato giu gheddaffi e poi?


----------



## Doctore (16 Novembre 2015)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> La mia opinione è semplice: tutta colpa del petrolio. La vera domanda che dobbiamo porci è: chi trae giovamento da questa situazione? Per me la risposta è l'Occidente, *USA in particolare*. Il vero dio che sta distruggendo il pianeta è il Denaro. Per ottenere il controllo politico/economico di una zona del pianeta ricca di risorse come il Medio Oriente l'occidente, USA in testa, è andato a destabilizzare l'evoluzione culturale di un intera regione. Un po come successe secoli fa con il continente americano. Saddam e Gheddafi, pur essendo dittatori, riuscivano a garantire stabilità al Medio Oriente mentre adesso vige il caos più totale.
> Per quanto riguarda l'attentato vero e proprio sono STOMACATO dai buonismi della sinistra radicale e, pur non condividendo l'ideologia xenofoba di Salvini e co., sono dell'idea che sia importante difendere i valori e i costumi della nostra cultura.
> La soluzione per risolvere la crisi è, secondo me, l'intervento militare sul luogo con forze di terra da parte delle forze dell'ONU, unite. Ma il problema è che non sono sicuro che tutti lo vogliano.



Agli usa del petrolio non frega piu niente sono autosufficienti per i prossimi 200 anni circa.
Se vogliamo dirla tutta...appena è stato eletto obama gli usa hanno allentato la pressione su M.O ritirando buona parte dei soldati in iraq e guarda cosa è successo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in ballo e dobbiamo ballare e quindi è necessario annientarli, ma pensare che questi si siano svegliati una mattina e abbiano detto "Sai che c'è, oggi mi stanno particolarmente sul cu. i parigini, andiamo ad ammazzarli come bestie" è inconcepibile.
> 
> *D'accordo, adesso magari li radi al suolo e risolvi il problema, fra 15 anni poi ti ritrovi altri terroristi che si fanno esplodere*. Evidentemente la storia non insegna nulla, eppure non serve andare molto lontano, basta ricordare tutti i conflitti del secolo scorso. I conflitti internazionali non nascono certo perché uno si sveglia la mattina con la luna storta


Prima fu Al-Qaida, ora è lo Stato Islamico, per ulteriori info chiedere agli Stati Uniti d'America. Prima l'Europa si svincolerà dal gioco nordamericano e meglio sarà, sotto tutti i punti di vista, sia politico che economico.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Prima fu Al-Qaida, ora è lo Stato Islamico, per ulteriori info chiedere agli Stati Uniti d'America. Prima l'Europa si svincolerà dal gioco nordamericano e meglio sarà, sotto tutti i punti di vista, sia politico che economico.



Il problema e' che difficilmente questo accadra'


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il problema e' che difficilmente questo accadra'


Ovviamente, perché in Europa i capi di stato o di governo sono tutti burattini.


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Novembre 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Agli usa del petrolio non frega piu niente sono autosufficienti per i prossimi 200 anni circa.
> Se vogliamo dirla tutta...appena è stato eletto obama gli usa hanno allentato la pressione su M.O ritirando buona parte dei soldati in iraq e guarda cosa è successo...



Resta il fatto che prima dell'intervento militare di Bush la situazione del Medio Oriente era più stabile secondo me! Comunque per quanto riguarda il petrolio la questione non riguarda solo la disponibilità ma anche il prezzo a cui viene venduto e avere il controllo sul prezzo dell'oro nero è fondamentale all'interno degli equilibri economici mondiali!


----------



## Theochedeo (16 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ormai siamo in ballo e dobbiamo ballare e quindi è necessario annientarli, ma pensare che questi si siano svegliati una mattina e abbiano detto "Sai che c'è, oggi mi stanno particolarmente sul cu. i parigini, andiamo ad ammazzarli come bestie" è inconcepibile.
> 
> D'accordo, adesso magari li radi al suolo e risolvi il problema, fra 15 anni poi ti ritrovi altri terroristi che si fanno esplodere. Evidentemente la storia non insegna nulla, eppure non serve andare molto lontano, basta ricordare tutti i conflitti del secolo scorso. I conflitti internazionali non nascono certo perché uno si sveglia la mattina con la luna storta



Ormai il vespaio è stato disturbato e il problema va affrontato prima che diventi ingestibile. Secondo me una soluzione potrebbe essere dare un forte sostegno militare (anche con truppe di terra) ai governi autoctoni in modo che, una volta ristabilito l'ordine , ci siano già delle basi politiche da cui ripartire..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Novembre 2015)




----------



## cris (17 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


>



questo video convincerebbe il Papa a odiare gli immigrati.
Devo dire che comunque, un po mi ha fatto riflettere sulla tematica.
[MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] che ne pensi della tematica ? (fermo restand che sicuramente è un video costruito ad hoc e che amplifica la problematica, fin qui non ci piove). Ti cito perche mi interessa il tuo parere che ritengo altamente valido ovunque lo leggo.


----------

